# Furry Transformation Webcomics/Stories (no yiff)



## Zhael (Oct 25, 2009)

Do any come to mind? I like the change from human to anthropomorphic, so I was wondering if there were any webcomics or stories (multiple chapters) like that.

EDIT: 
I don't mean werewolf, were-anything.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Do any come to mind? I like the change from human to anthropomorphic, so I was wondering if there were any webcomics or stories (multiple chapters) like that.
> 
> EDIT:
> I don't mean werewolf, were-anything.



There was "New World" about a guy transported into the body of a feral vixen, then changed into an anthro vixen, though the story has moved beyond that arc.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2009)

The Wotch probably has an arc somewhat like that.  Drawback:  It's not Furry, I don't know if it has such an arc, and it's The Wotch.

Other than that, I'm stumped.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 25, 2009)

http://tsa.transform.to/
Rating may vary.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> http://tsa.transform.to/
> Rating may vary.



That site is defunct, but the people are still posting, on TSA-talk.com, with the stories now mass-sent by email. But they're just as good as the ones on the site, and there's a current joke storyline going around about the "the Union of Gratuitous TransFormation Victims" (UGTFV for short) and their getting "revenge" on the authors by "TFing" the authors themselves.  http://lists.integral.org/listinfo/tsa-talk, and you need to register to access the story archives.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> That site is defunct, but the people are still posting, on TSA-talk.com, with the stories now mass-sent by email. But they're just as good as the ones on the site, and there's a current joke storyline going around about the "the Union of Gratuitous TransFormation Victims" (UGTFV for short) and their getting "revenge" on the authors by "TFing" the authors themselves. http://lists.integral.org/listinfo/tsa-talk, and you need to register to access the story archives.


 
Oh, Really?

I guess I'm going to have to go check it out then.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 25, 2009)

How come Tf has to be an animal most of the time? How come it can't be something cool, like, jet fuel?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> How come Tf has to be an animal most of the time? How come it can't be something cool, like, jet fuel?



If you want to be something inanimate, sure, go ahead. But I think one of the UGTFV stories had the author being "TFed" into a robot...and another had the author supposedly become a non-anthro fish...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 29, 2009)

http://coontf.xepher.net/ Might have some stories you're looking  for.


----------



## KitsuneKoden (Oct 29, 2009)

http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/d/20031006.html

This is a good storyline, the artwork does improve as the comic progresses.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 29, 2009)

Summercat said:


> http://coontf.xepher.net/ Might have some stories you're looking  for.



Yes, even though the stories don't update very much, but what's there is quite good :3 My personal fav from that site is "A Cooning Together of Truths". No yiffing, but a lot of TF and some TG/TF.



KitsuneKoden said:


> http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/d/20031006.html
> 
> This is a good storyline, the artwork does improve as the comic progresses.



Yes it does, especially compared to the first strips. :3


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 1, 2009)

KitsuneKoden said:


> http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/d/20031006.html
> 
> This is a good storyline, the artwork does improve as the comic progresses.



Agreed. Also this one, and it's spawn are excellent, even though the author is apparently doing other things ATM:   http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 1, 2009)

http://shifti.org 
Rating may vary though, I haven't read all the stories there, but there are quite a bit of story series on there so if you find one that you like, you may be occupied for awhile.

http://woc-archive.xepher.net 
A little "PG-13" rated but the premise of this story universe are anthro TFs. (Some stories are found on Shifti)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 1, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


> Agreed. Also this one, and it's spawn are excellent, even though the author is apparently doing other things ATM:   http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/



http://blacktapestries.com/ (New site)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 2, 2009)

Summercat said:


> http://coontf.xepher.net/ Might have some stories you're looking for.


 
Wow. That guy has some issues.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 2, 2009)

The Changing Workplace.  http://www.ottercomics.us/tcw/


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 2, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> http://blacktapestries.com/ (New site)



 Cool! Nice to see that Jakkal has a new site for it, sadly though, there appears to be no more work on it from when she stopped working on it in Feb. '08.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 2, 2009)

Tovarich Volk said:


> Cool! Nice to see that Jakkal has a new site for it, sadly though, there appears to be no more work on it from when she stopped working on it in Feb. '08.



There is one new strip on the new site, though that's it really so far.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 3, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The Changing Workplace.  http://www.ottercomics.us/tcw/



Mileage may vary on that. X3


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 4, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> How come Tf has to be an animal most of the time?


And how come it always goes one way and not the reverse?


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 4, 2009)

Another cool one is Akaelae, and the associated Cyantian Chronicles.     http://akaelae.cyantian.net/2009/11/03/11032009/


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 4, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> And how come it always goes one way and not the reverse?


 
Because the people who write and draw this stuff have no creativity.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 4, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Because the people who write and draw this stuff have no creativity.



Because people usually wanna see people TF into animals? Or htey wanna use it as a Twilight-Zone esque twist? Or because people can't see the appeal of some animal TFing into a human, or into another animal? (The concept *has* actually been done. I remember a comic on Transfur as having a dog -> Human TF...and there's a story on TSA that has one but you do *NOT* wanna read it. You do *NOT*)


I'm more asking why everyone has to turn it into yiff. 


And if you think TF is into just animals...Furry Fandom...TF...uh gee, you tell ME what the most likely TFs will be! And it's mostly because non-animal TFs tend to be into stuff like Jock Straps and penis-trees.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 4, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm more asking why everyone has to turn it into yiff.
> 
> 
> And if you think TF is into just animals...Furry Fandom...TF...uh gee, you tell ME what the most likely TFs will be! And it's mostly because non-animal TFs tend to be into stuff like Jock Straps and penis-trees.



Rule 34....
As for the latter, if you're not into that stuff, stay away from CYOC! 80% of the stuff in the interactive section seems to be gay-related.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 4, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Because people usually wanna see people TF into animals? Or htey wanna use it as a Twilight-Zone esque twist? Or because people can't see the appeal of some animal TFing into a human, or into another animal? (The concept *has* actually been done. I remember a comic on Transfur as having a dog -> Human TF...and there's a story on TSA that has one but you do *NOT* wanna read it. You do *NOT*)


 
Borderline bestiality?



> I'm more asking why everyone has to turn it into yiff.


 
Been wondering that, too. Maybe the artist has some deep rooted zoophilia feelings, or maybe they enjoy humiliation fantasies. 



> And if you think TF is into just animals...Furry Fandom...TF...uh gee, you tell ME what the most likely TFs will be! And it's mostly because non-animal TFs tend to be into stuff like Jock Straps and penis-trees.


 
Ew...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 5, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Borderline bestiality?




If you think TF is borderline bestiality...then you can never say "Yiff".


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 6, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> If you think TF is borderline bestiality...then you can never say "Yiff".


 
Why's that?


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm currently writing a series about such a topic. The story details a man's journey as he was kidnapped and used for some sort of experiment that ends in his transformation to an anthropomorphic wolf. Who kidnapped him and why are what I plan to reveal throughout the series. I don't really plan on making it sex-driven though, what I'm really aiming for is a series with an intricate backstory driving the plot. I'll probably chuck in one "romantic" sex scene though, but that's one scene, not the plot.

However, I only wrote one chapter back in June...time is short these days. I have chapter two written up, but not edited fully and uploaded quite yet. If you want a taste of chapter two...he wasn't the only one he knows subjected to the experiment.

Check it out at my furaffinity. http://furaffinity.net/user/icecold24


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Why's that?



Becasue furries are often close to bestiality enough, aren't they? Especially furry TFs.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 6, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Becasue furries are often close to bestiality enough, aren't they? Especially furry TFs.


 
Oh yeah. They try to say it's not, but they're only lying to themselves.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 6, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm more asking why everyone has to turn [TF pieces] into yiff.


There's got to be a term for that....


Yifforia - _n._ An intense sexual arousal or orgasm occuring as a byproduct of an animorphic transformation, typically 34 seconds after the subject's transformation process subsides.  Any proximity to another subject will invariably lead to immediate mating, regardless of the species, sex(es), or clothing involved.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2009)

Must have been someone who goes to CYOC. Just about everyone there is a werewolf, gay, or a gay werewolf.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 11, 2009)

Working on an AD&D story were one of the main characters is an infected lycanthrope that has learned to control his transformations and is traveling with a group of adventurers that don't suspect that he is a werewolf (yes, a werewolf. Sorry if you were looking for something else). Eventually they find out, and obviously something dramatic happens, but you'll have to wait for the actual story itself to come out.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 11, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> How come Tf has to be an animal most of the time? How come it can't be something cool, like, jet fuel?


 

I am still waiting for a story about a man that transforms into aviational fuel. I'll let you know if I find one.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 11, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Working on an AD&D story were one of the main characters is an infected lycanthrope that has learned to control his transformations


 Isn't there a Class for that?  For Druids?


----------



## Farelle (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll write a science fiction story somewhen about this, but less about the transformation itself, more about what happens thousand of years after that, when all those humans and now anthromorphics has lost the history about how anthromorphics were made...

well...a cruel world, without "yiff" but its difficult for me to bring this story to an end...

hope so someday 
then i'll post it here for sure^^


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 12, 2009)

Farelle said:


> I'll write a science fiction story somewhen about this, *but less about the transformation itself*, more about....


Bold for emphasis and agreeing.  Even when the TF is fundamental to its story (booker's "Skin Deep" comic comes to mind), the comic must transcend the TF sequence itself and continue on.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 16, 2009)

Wouldn't a TF into jet fuel basically be melting?


----------



## dragoncrescent (Nov 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> There was "New World" about a guy transported into the body of a feral vixen, then changed into an anthro vixen, though the story has moved beyond that arc.



That would be Beyond Eternal. It's a pretty good comic, I think. There is transformation, and it IS catered to a TF audience, but it's so much more than that. It's done by DarkSilver on FA, so check him out as well.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2009)

dragoncrescent said:


> That would be Beyond Eternal. It's a pretty good comic, I think. There is transformation, and it IS catered to a TF audience, but it's so much more than that. It's done by DarkSilver on FA, so check him out as well.



Actually, no. There is a comic called "New World" about a guy transplanted into a vixen. Here:

http://www.tfsnewworld.com/2003/01/30/115/ (The art is pretty bad, but the storyline is pretty interesting.)


----------

